# Creative Suite 2 und Laptop = Probleme



## Fathom (25. Oktober 2006)

Hallo,

habe ein rießen Problem.
Ich habe mir vor kurzem ein Laptop acer aspire 5670 besorgt und kann dort nicht Creative Suite 2 sammt Photoshop installieren. Ich habe CS2 auf meinem Heimrechner. Kann ich irgendwie die Programme von dort aus auf mein Laptop ziehen?
Habe schon die Ordner von meinem PC auf dem Laptop gezogen, doch trotzdem fragt der Laptop mich immer wiede nach meinem Aktivierungscode. Diesen habe ich aber nicht mehr und werde mir auch keinen kaufen. Wie kann ich das umgehen? Kann man prinzipiell keine Adobe Produkte auf Laptops installieren? Das kann doch nicht sein.
Zusätzlich geht der Akku bereits nach 2 Stunden aus obwohl in der Garantie 4 Stunden steht. Kann man da irgendwas einstellen oder is mein Laptop einfach nur schrott :-(

Danke für die Hilfe
Fathom


----------



## Philip Kurz (25. Oktober 2006)

Mich wundert es irgendwie, dass du den Aktivierungscode nicht mehr hast? Außerdem würde ich dir nicht empfehlen die Ordner einfach zu kopieren sondern das Programm neu zu installieren. 



> *Kann das Produkt zur gleichen Zeit auf mehreren Rechnern eingesetzt werden?*
> 
> Der Aktivierungsprozess unterstützt die Installation auf zwei Rechnern. Im Rahmen der Lizenzvereinbarung von Adobe ist die Installation durch den Hauptanwender auf einem primären und einem sekundären PC (z. B. einem Laptop) möglich, solange das Produkt nicht auf beiden Rechnern gleichzeitig genutzt wird. Auch wenn der Aktivierungsprozess die Installation und Aktivierung der Adobe-Software auf zwei PCs unterstützt, darf das auf dem sekundären Rechner installierte Produkt nur vom Hauptanwender genutzt werden, der die Software lizenziert hat. Der Einsatz einer zweiten Installation des Produkts durch andere Anwender verstößt gegen die Bestimmungen des Lizenzvertrags.



Quelle: http://www.adobe.com/de/activation/faq.html

Grüße

Philip

Btw:
Falls das hier irgendwann ins Illegale abrutschen sollte, wird der Thread sofort geschlossen.


----------



## pixelchef (25. Oktober 2006)

Das mit dem Aktivieren ist doch ganz einfach. Entsprechend Deiner Lizenz darfst Du CS2 auf zwei Rechnern nutzen. Die Aktiveirung läuft ganauso wie auf dem PC. Wenn die Seriennummer nicht mehr da ist, (wie kann das passieren, steht doch auf der Verpackung der CD die Du doch gekauft hast) kannst Du Dich ja an den Support wenden und schickst den Kaufbeleg hin und es klappt. Das Kopieren des Programms vom PC auf den Laptop wird nichts bringen, da ja die Einträge und Verknüpfungen nicht aktualisiert werden. 
Gruss pixelchef


----------



## helaukoenig (25. Oktober 2006)

Ich denke nicht, dass der Laptop Schrott ist oder Teile des Gerätes. Doch bei mir begrenzen Adobe-Produkte die Ausdauer des Akkus deutlich, was einfach daran liegt, das sie das System deutlich mehr beanspruchen und dann bei meinem Amilo z.B. die Lüftung häufiger anspringt weil der Prozessor sich stärker erwärmt. Bei einer einfachen Datenbankanwendung z.B. höre ich den Lüfter stundenlang nicht und dementsprechend läuft auch der Akku länger.


----------

